# Cost of Probate



## Stomper (3 Feb 2004)

Can anyone give me an indication of how much I might expect to pay to a solicitor for handling probate on my late mothers estate.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (3 Feb 2004)

Sorry for your loss...

Are you sure that probate is absolutely necessary? These topics/links might be of interest to you:


 (mentions that probate may cost c. 3% of the estate value)


----------



## Guest109 (23 May 2006)

in nr irland we can get letters of administration dos away with the legal eagles


----------



## dublady (23 May 2006)

A Solicitor will charge you a percentage of the deceased person's estate and could take ages.

When my husband died suddenly without leaving a will I did the probate stuff myself by a applying for a personal grant of administration. The staff in the Probate Office were very helpful and I think I paid approx €350. The fee depends on the value of the deceased person's estate but is much cheaper and faster than using a solicitor. The link below sets out the scale of fees. They've probably gone up a bit since then but it's still definitely cheaper and faster than using a solicitor. One solicitor quoted me a fee of €10,000 !!!! I figured that this money was better spent on our kids than line the pockets of a solicitor

[broken link removed]

By the way the Oasis link above gives the old address for the Probate Office in Dublin. It's now located in Smithfield, near Chief O'Neills Hotel.

Hope this helps


----------



## jpd (23 May 2006)

Without more details of her estate, it is impossible to give even a ball-park figure and even the sensible advice about handling it yourself could be way off the mark.

If using a solicitor, I would strongly advise shopping around & getting a quote in writing from a few solicitors - but I suspect that this will not be easy to do.


----------

